# Help Goat Shivering



## BAPFORVER (Sep 10, 2015)

We have recently purchased a herding dog 2 days ago and we had him tied for two days and yesterday we took him out to herd our goats into their house. we have German Shepard but they just make sure that animals don't get close to the house and the goats do not like the dogs and are afraid of them and we have had multiple encounters with coyotes etc. And so today when i am going to take them out all seem fine except two doe (less than one year old) and they were shivering and I don't know what to do. I was thinking it might be a stomach problem but one (pooped fine) as I opened the door. what could be wrong with them? it is getting kind of chilly in WA right now. thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Not enough info. 

Start with taking a temp and observing them for more info. Are they wet? In pain? Did they eat toxic weeds? Or are they just completely terrified of dogs (which is for good reason and most likely if they are unused to them)


----------



## BAPFORVER (Sep 10, 2015)

my thermometer isn't working and going out to get new one and no pain/wet etc but they are not eating just going along with the herd of goats/ sticking with their mom.


----------



## BAPFORVER (Sep 10, 2015)

update;
cut some of my doe's favorite leafs from our yard and feed her some ate but slowly.


----------



## BAPFORVER (Sep 10, 2015)

update called vet and said he couldn't do anything/ doesnt know ( he specialized in horses) and the worst doe isnt eating or drinking water. had to feed via a syringe. Still walking etc but not as playful as before can tell she feels weak. lowers head and tell when i feed her that she is in pain. I believe she has Pneumonia. how should i treat this she is a young one born march15


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Despite the comment about pooping fine, they are of an age to suffer from coccidiosis. Are you treating for that? If you have a stethoscope or thermometer, you can check for pneumonia. There are anti biotics the vet can supply no matter what if they are needed. Could they be bloating?
What have you tried?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Start out by getting a thermometer and get temps on them. That will hopefully give you some indication of wether nor not this is an infection. Otherwise, all the symptoms you're providing are very non-specific and honestly, I doubt any of us can do more than guess. There isn't even enough information provided about the individual(s) that are sick - age in months, weight, breed, feed provided etc. We may guess wrong, or we may guess right, but it would be pure luck. You can throw antibiotics at them but if that's not the problem it won't do anything good. You can throw coccidicides at them but if the problem is not that, it won't do anything good. Same with dewormer. Informed treatment/diagnostics is very important. Find a different vet if you can't figure it out. 

The main symptom of coccidiosis is not diarrhea, but severe stunting of growth. A march born full size kid should be around 6months and about 70lbs. Your one born in March could be affected, but severe clinical illness with lethargy is often associated with diarrhea in that case. 

I'm also confused as to which animals are sick and which aren't - or how many goats are affected and with which symptoms. Originally you said they were 'less than a year' and were shaking. Then you reference a march born kid at 6mon old as lethargic. 

Personally, if this animal was mine, I'd take a temp. I'd look for other symptoms and observe closely. I'd evaluate body condition, fecal consistency, FAMANCHA, deworm/give coccidia treatment if applicable (and run a fecal). The reason I think it may be parasite is due to age and the fact that they were 'shaking' - could be anemia. Shaking could also be fever, or fear, or neurological, or toxic.


----------



## BAPFORVER (Sep 10, 2015)

sorry everyone for my inability to give details.
the does that are sick are 1 boer goat (female) . born march 2015 was 1 of 3 that the mom had 2 female 1 male all boer goats
the other in question is 1 boer goat (female). born march 2015 was 1 of 3 that the mom had 3 females. all boer goat.
both weigh about 75-80lbs were eating great just the Wednesday. Running around and jumping on top of the trees etc.
they are standing and walking but i can hear a grunting noise/ I know they are in pain.yesterday they looked down but still ate/drank water so i thought they were just because of the change of weather since it gets chilly in the afternoon/night.
today not eating and one drank some water/ coughed twice 
sorry again for not being able to communicate my point as I don't have the knowledge that everyone might have but these goats are my little sisters and just not knowing what is wrong.
the buck sometimes coughs maybe once or twice a day.


----------



## BAPFORVER (Sep 10, 2015)

Dad called and vet said he didn't know what was wrong etc. Sister was telling me what was different etc from the goat and I am driving home Saturday from universality to see the goat


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Feb 15, 2013)

Any temp readings yet? Can someone steal some cud from another goat and give to these two? Or give them some Probios? How are their eyelids? I would go ahead and give wormer and anticoccidiostat. I would also give some B Vitamins and Antibiotics. There are so many options as to what is wrong, but it's better to get in front of it, so I would go all out until you can do further assessment.


----------



## BAPFORVER (Sep 10, 2015)

No sis hasn't sent anything else she is currently in school.
Typo*previous post said they weigh 75-80 wrong as they weigh 45-50


----------



## BAPFORVER (Sep 10, 2015)

update: one of them is foaming in her mouth was given antibiotics. looked up online that foaming is because bloat. and to give her baking soda.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

A six month old boer goat that only weighs 50 lbs is not growing right - I have a dairy doe that same age that weighs 75. I would suspect coccidia since, as mygoat said, the primary symptom is stunting. I'd dose the whole herd with a coccidiacide immediately. There are medicated grain options (if you grain already, if not I wouldn't go changing things) or corid can be put in their water. There are other meds you can use but those are the methods I have experience with.

Have you checked their eyelids? They could well also have stomach worms, which cause anemia.

If you think they have pneumonia, you can listen to their lungs just by putting your ear to their chest. Right behind the shoulder blade. If they are not wheezing (it is distinct!) it is unlikely to be pneumonia.

For future, it's a good idea to have baking soda out for them free choice generally, to head problems off at the pass, as it were.


----------

